# Learn a new song on the piano!!



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't played the piano in many years. My goal is to learn at least one song over the summer. I still get anxiety playing even when people are in the house so this'll be challenging...


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's cool. Which song are you going to learn?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I need to get back into playing too. I don't have a piano, but I do have a full-sized keyboard. So I can use headphones if I want hehe.

Good luck!


----------

